# Lift Lifetime ban in Dubai due to PTB



## Ash_malon (Jan 6, 2015)

Good day,

I really need your help. Year 2012 I went to dubai to work, and as i took my medical fitness test, they rendered me "unfit" due to old lung scar., (old PTB). they deported me after i took the finger prints and eye scan. 

Back in our country I was treated for 6 months, and fortunately after my medication, My doctor was surprised, The PTB didn't leave any scar in my lungs. My x-ray now shows a clean lungs and no trace of any old PTB.

now I want to get back in dubai and try to look for a job again. I am planning to have a tourist visa first. But the problem is I have already banned in UAE.


Is there a way to lift this one or does anyone knows somebody who can help me?
Please, I really need your advice.

thank you!

Your immediate reply would be highly appreciated


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

I also faced the same situation last year and they sent me back home but I was not banned permanently. They put six month labour ban because my visa was cancelled before getting stamped. Although the reason was same but now I am back again and doing job in a new company. All was clear and now its going well.


----------



## Ash_malon (Jan 6, 2015)

How do you know that you are only banned for 6 months? I want to know also if my banned is really a lifetime. My visa also cancelled when I was in dubai. I dont know if it is a lifetime banned.


----------



## Ash_malon (Jan 6, 2015)

Asimfrombombay said:


> I also faced the same situation last year and they sent me back home but I was not banned permanently. They put six month labour ban because my visa was cancelled before getting stamped. Although the reason was same but now I am back again and doing job in a new company. All was clear and now its going well.




Thank you for the quick reply Asim, 


Do you have any Idea how can I check my ban in UAE? I want to know if it is a lifetime or not. I'm hoping that it's not a lifetime.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Contact U.A.E embassy in your home country they will guide you. I asked the immigration guy while boarding he told me that there is no type of ban on you but you can get employment after six months. It depends on conditions, sometime they ban and sometime give time for treatment. Do you have any sttamp on your passport?


----------



## Ash_malon (Jan 6, 2015)

Asimfrombombay said:


> Contact U.A.E embassy in your home country they will guide you. I asked the immigration guy while boarding he told me that there is no type of ban on you but you can get employment after six months. It depends on conditions, sometime they ban and sometime give time for treatment. Do you have any sttamp on your passport?




Thank you so much for your reply. I dont have any stamp on my passport. I am hoping that I can go back and start my career again in Dubai. I'll contact UAE Embassy and hoping to hear a positive result. THANK YOU SO MUCH. Allah Bless you! Goodluck to your job.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Good Luck Ash. I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you to whoever cleaned up this thread. So much of that wasn't necessary. And obviously, feel free to delete this post as well - I just wanted to make someone (a mod, I presume) aware that there is at least one other person who didn't think the OP deserved those comments.


----------

